# Diamond sell elderly couple a $150,000. timeshare!



## moonstone (Mar 28, 2019)

A member of a Diamond Facebook group I belong to posted this news article. I thought there was an age limit for attending sales presentations?  

https://www.azcentral.com/story/mon...IZUT8IM6h9Mfry6Bi9U1N1DAU7OsA6GwDvoEKdqhNRArE


~Diane


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 28, 2019)

Now who is going to care about that debt at 90?  I would just not pay anything.  What are they going to do?


----------



## magmue (Mar 28, 2019)

> I would just not pay anything. What are they going to do?


Unfortunately, if the article is correct, they borrowed against their home to swing the financing.


----------



## jlp879 (Mar 28, 2019)

Unfortunately, they then threw away more money by paying Timeshare Exit Team $10,000 to help them get out of their contract.

In a twist of irony, Timeshare Exit Team CEO Brandon Reed is angered by the tactics used.  

"Hearing what Diamond Resorts did to the Lusks angered Reed.

"It's a rip-off. It's a complete scam," he said.

Reed recently founded a group called Coalition to Reform Timeshare that advocates for tighter regulations. His main goal is preventing resorts from locking people into lifetime contracts.

"The timeshare industry are big bullies," Reed said."


----------



## Iggyearl (Mar 28, 2019)

Looks like the AZ Attorney General didn't do enough with the $800,000 settlement and the new "Diamond Clarity" program.  It seems that Diamond should have picked another state to pull this stunt.  Bill HB-2639 may get some real legs out of this story.  Glad to see these folks stood up for themselves.


----------



## magmue (Mar 28, 2019)

> Timeshare Exit Team CEO Brandon Reed.... recently founded a group called Coalition to Reform Timeshare that advocates for tighter regulations. His main goal is preventing resorts from locking people into lifetime contracts.



But then what would Mr Reed do for a living?


----------



## moonstone (Mar 30, 2019)

But wait, there's more! SMH!
https://www.consumeraffairs.com/new...rG8X3Nh2OGVbsDZNY_E1q8jQRyhn3iM5JLsSpG8wjiAr0


~Diane


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 31, 2019)

DRI seems to be the new Westgate of the deceptive practices in the timeshare world. Except they’re getting enough written about them that, if you can believe it, they seem to be worse.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Apr 3, 2019)

I'm disgusted, even more than before, with DRI.

-TJ


----------

